# Massive gto collection



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I ran accross a guy a month ago when I posted on performance years forum looking for my (Date Correct) block. A guy answered my ad and had one. He was not concerned with cost, but was happy to help a fellow gto junky. We talked for about 45 minutes and he mentioned he had around 60 un restored gtos just sitting not to mention endless parts. He is not interested in putting the cars and parts up for sale but I think he looks to help people with parts they really need. I am going to get in touch with him in the next couple weeks to go and pick up the motor and get a look at his collection. I will take plenty of pics and post. He is somewhere in michigan.


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> I ran accross a guy a month ago when I posted on performance years forum looking for my (Date Correct) block. A guy answered my ad and had one. He was not concerned with cost, but was happy to help a fellow gto junky. We talked for about 45 minutes and he mentioned he had around 60 un restored gtos just sitting not to mention endless parts. He is not interested in putting the cars and parts up for sale but I think he looks to help people with parts they really need. I am going to get in touch with him in the next couple weeks to go and pick up the motor and get a look at his collection. I will take plenty of pics and post. He is somewhere in michigan.


I need a hideaway headlight complete system.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

what year, I will mention it to him


----------



## Hank (Jan 6, 2009)

The fellar got himself a website or something of the likings? Phone number, or is it on an aquantance basis only? This would be a big help as I am bout to refurbish an old 69 for my son.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Teamwoody. We all appreciate your scouting it out!!
Jeff


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

teamwoody72 said:


> what year, I will mention it to him


I need the hideaway headlight system for a 1969 conv. I am correct saying that a 1968 is the same or will fit?

Thanks
Brett


----------



## TreySmith (Dec 25, 2008)

Ask him about a 70 GTO nose, fenders and hood.. Send me his number if you can


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

Trey
I saw this on ebay, 1 day left and only at $1000. Theres your nose, fenders, hood, and plenty of extra parts. item#190277499395


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

brett
Here is the hideaway ur looking for on ebay....

Item number: 230317509600
Item number: 230317506912


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

teamwoody72 said:


> I ran accross a guy a month ago when I posted on performance years forum looking for my (Date Correct) block. A guy answered my ad and had one. He was not concerned with cost, but was happy to help a fellow gto junky. We talked for about 45 minutes and he mentioned he had around 60 un restored gtos just sitting not to mention endless parts. He is not interested in putting the cars and parts up for sale but I think he looks to help people with parts they really need. I am going to get in touch with him in the next couple weeks to go and pick up the motor and get a look at his collection. I will take plenty of pics and post. He is somewhere in michigan.


I'm looking for a 64 or a 65 true GTO, prefer tri-power 4-speeds, let me know if he has anything, complete projects or finished cars.

Thanks,


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

WOW, that is cool. I need a clean used or NOS tail panel for a 67 and probably many small parts to put this back together. I'd be interested in his contact info too, if he is willing to share. I suggest discretion about posting it publicly or he may get flooded and close off communications. The car I am getting is from a similar situation. A private collector/restorer willing to sell 1 and many of the parts it needs to me without openly advertising. I respect his privacy.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You nailed it, TMP. Discretion and respect and everybody wins! We'll see what develops....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

TMP....there is a NOS 67 GTO tail panel on e-bay now....don't have the item #...saw it last night. Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> TMP....there is a NOS 67 GTO tail panel on e-bay now....don't have the item #...saw it last night. Eric


I'm on it......
Parts usually sell for more than they should when you compete with the whole world on there....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

TMP: put in a last minute snipe. Keeps the price down, and interest down, too. That's what I do. I use a snipe service. Costs almost nothing ....25 cents a snipe...and puts the bid in automatically at the last 5 seconds. I actually win a few items, now. I used to hate snipers/sniping, but then I woke up, put my rock down, and started bringing a gun to a gunfight.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

My stopwatch is my gun and my right index finger pulls the trigger on the mouse..........
I usually nail it with 3-4 seconds left.......


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I dont want to put the guys info out there but I can recommend you post on year one forum if you need a hard to find part. I feel he likes to help but dont get me wrong, hes not giving the stuff away. I talked to him today and it sounds like hes getting close to wanting to start selling off some parts. I am going up there in 3 weeks to get my block and heads which he told me he wanted to get hot tanked and magnafluxed before I come so he doesnt give me a bad motor. I mentioned to him that i wanted a 66 4speed and he says hes got one for me so maybe Ill get lucky again. He seems like a real nice down to earth guy. He has enough parts to build over a half dozen 66's and 67's. I am more than willing to help anyone on this site in finding parts so feel free to contact me with your part. If you need it and its out there, I will find it..

Mike


----------



## alexh123animals (Nov 23, 2008)

hi i was wondering if this guy has any fenders for a 66 gto not the oem ones as those are a lot of $$$ im a student in high school so my money is limited thanks a lot


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> My stopwatch is my gun and my right index finger pulls the trigger on the mouse..........
> I usually nail it with 3-4 seconds left.......


I get sniped all the time...especially when I can't be around the computer at auction end time....it's probably Jeff with his sniper service:lol:


----------

